# Cthulhu MTL RTA Build Thread



## Dietz (28/5/18)

I cant find a build thread other than this one on the Cthulhu MTL. BUT if there is, please [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] can you move this to the thread id there is one already?

This little thing has surprised me beyond expectation of its performance.
Ive read a bit on it a few months ago and liked the way it looks, but never really got into it as I wasn't MTL vaping then.

I have recently been looking at the Siren 2 and berserker MTL RTAs since I have a great selection of Tobaccos from @Andre but no decent MTL tank to test it with.

Enter @Raindance , brought me some VG on Saturday as I was all out and then he surprises me with the Cthulhu MTL RTA!!

Now I have a few tanks and Drippers already but none of them could dethrone the Manta RTA (Yes, the one that leaks..) for flavor as my go-to tank for all my vaping BUT Since I received the Cthulhu It has been the Only take Ive been using since Saturday!

As soon as I could I stripped it and used some 24g NI80 (it was all I could find) and gave it 6 wraps on 2.5mm ID, came out to 0.44. Wicked it with some MATADOR from @Andre and from the 1st pull I was blown away!
I think I fell in love with Matador the moment I took the 1st MTL toot. THIS is what Ive been looking for.
I am even more excited knowing I have a few more tobaccos from @Andre nearing the steep time, Its really great eventually finding what I like in Vaping! Its like that initial excitement for vaping is back again

Ive done a few tanks of various tobaccos but keep going back to the matador, Man It is just amazing!!! I have had NO leaks at all, not even slight condensation. The draw does sound a little bit gurgly at some times but never leaks from the Driptip I find the flavor good and the draw on the smallest insert great, for my personal liking I would like the draw a bit tighter.

This thing performed so well, that My wife took a liking to it so much that as soon as I would look for my vape I was sure to find it in her hands 

I now know for a fact that my wife and I prefer MTL vaping with a good strong tobacco! Thanks to this tank, I have made my mind up to get the Siren 2 as well

So another massive Shoutout and Thanks to @Raindance and @Andre !!! I am really enjoying my vape experience again!!

I am planning to do a build thread on this (if it has not been done yet) as soon as I manage to get some better wire and Ive just been too busy playing with this tank to have any time to take a pic yet.

Stay tuned for the build

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (28/5/18)

MTL for the win! Great to hear your vaping mojo is back. And kudos to @Raindance!

I am afraid, however, that after tasting Matador all the others might not be up to standard. Except maybe Blackbird. Both are fusion NET tobaccos and coil gunkers of note. Analux (luxury analogue) is the only other one I cannot go without. Analux is my own blend and does contain 15% of a NET tobacco (El Toro Cigarillos). And not a coil gunker. The Black Note ones are pure NETs. I like them for an occasional vape. Very clean - no coil gunking. Also bear in mind that all the others, beside Matador and Blackbird, are only 3mg as per your preference - so might not be suited for MTL.

We do have a conversation thread for Matador group buys - PM @GregF to join.

EDIT: I forgot about Mr Hardwick's Rodeo. Stunning pipe tobacco. Always in my e-pipe. It also contains some NET @Dietz. Mild to medium gunker.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (28/5/18)

Andre said:


> MTL for the win! Great to hear your vaping mojo is back. And kudos to @Raindance!
> 
> I am afraid, however, that after tasting Matador all the others might not be up to standard. Except maybe Blackbird. Both are fusion NET tobaccos and coil gunkers of note. Analux (luxury analogue) is the only other one I cannot go without. Analux is my own blend and does contain 15% of a NET tobacco (El Toro Cigarillos). And not a coil gunker. The Black Note ones are pure NETs. I like them for an occasional vape. Very clean - no coil gunking. Also bear in mind that all the others, beside Matador and Blackbird, are only 3mg as per your preference - so might not be suited for MTL.
> 
> We do have a conversation thread for Matador group buys - PM @GregF to join.


Ive started tasting the rest and am finding something in them all I like. The others I will just test the way they are, I might add a little Nic for MTL, but otherwise I can just test what I like and when I find the ones I like, only mix those up with 12mg.

The Blackbird and Matador is now in my Secret/personal reserve only to savor before I get some for myself . Coil gunkers of note yes, But oooh so worth it! I would rewick 3 times a day as long as I can vape this.

the analux sounds good too! I have alot to explore now, and am quite excited for this new avenue in DIY and vaping.

I am definitely interested in the group buy, I have PM'd GregF 

Im a happy chappie!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (28/5/18)

My Cthuhlu dumps juice EVERY time I fill it! A pity because it has incredible flavor... Glad you're having better luck @Dietz .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz (28/5/18)

Stosta said:


> My Cthuhlu dumps juice EVERY time I fill it! A pity because it has incredible flavor... Glad you're having better luck @Dietz .


@Stosta Thats the weirdest thing! With normal RTAs that people love, Im getting Leaks on now with this it seems that everyone other than myself gets leaks, @Raindance also said he got leaking on this one?? Whaat Leaking? try the manta... That Leaks 
Maby Im just the Wicking masta! (jokes)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/5/18)

Dietz said:


> @Stosta Thats the weirdest thing! With normal RTAs that people love, Im getting Leaks on now with this it seems that everyone other than myself gets leaks, @Raindance also said he got leaking on this one?? Whaat Leaking? try the manta... That Leaks
> Maby Im just the Wicking masta! (jokes)


Welcome to the club, I am enjoying MTL more and more on a daily basis, and my treat every night is the Siren 2 with some Rodeo in it. I have been looking at the Chitulu for some time, but was unsure, so I will have to explore that avenue now. Now to wait for next months pay day! May have to get some wicking tips from you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (28/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome to the club, I am enjoying MTL more and more on a daily basis, and my treat every night is the Siren 2 with some Rodeo in it. I have been looking at the Chitulu for some time, but was unsure, so I will have to explore that avenue now. Now to wait for next months pay day! May have to get some wicking tips from you!


@Room Fogger Hold on before you buy it, I am getting a Siren 2 hopefully by Wednesday or Thursday and then I can give you a comparison.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (28/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome to the club, I am enjoying MTL more and more on a daily basis, and my treat every night is the Siren 2 with some Rodeo in it. I have been looking at the Chitulu for some time, but was unsure, so I will have to explore that avenue now. Now to wait for next months pay day! May have to get some wicking tips from you!


@Room Fogger Hold on before you buy it, I am getting a Siren 2 hopefully by Wednesday or Thursday and then I can give you a comparison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/5/18)

Dietz said:


> @Room Fogger Hold on before you buy it, I am getting a Siren 2 hopefully by Wednesday or Thursday and then I can give you a comparison.


Absolutely wonderful, I am really enjoying my Siren 2, so let’s see what your comparison brings. I am absolutely floored by the flavour as compared to what I thought was flavour with the big clouds. If this goes on I might have to change my name, with MTL it will take me a week to properly fog a room.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb (28/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> If this goes on I might have to change my name, with MTL it will take me a week to properly fog a room


Going to have to start having stealth vaping contests instead of cloud blowing shows 

I've also been wanting to shift over to MTL for a while, seeing this thread I'm starting to doubt the move to the berserker (but hey, why not both)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (28/5/18)

The chthulhu is amazing and yes flavour is good and has a very good strictive mtl,

But like @Stosta and myself, I get leaking on refill and I bought 3 but had to get rid of them due to leaking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/5/18)

craigb said:


> Going to have to start having stealth vaping contests instead of cloud blowing shows
> 
> I've also been wanting to shift over to MTL for a while, seeing this thread I'm starting to doubt the move to the berserker (but hey, why not both)


Well, at least we don’t have to blow a lung, he who has the least Vapour wins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (28/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Well, at least we don’t have to blow a lung, he who has the least Vapour wins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (28/5/18)

Tried a new coil. 28g Kanthal - 2.5ID, initially did 10 wraps but ended up taking two out. Came to 1.7Ω and vaping at 20W

Ignore the Coil build for this guide, Im more focused on the Wicking I use for this one, I basically just used all the tips I got from this forum and from Smiley's recent guides (All credit to you guys here!!) .
The coil looks a bit shoddy, but Its the 1st time I used 28g and tried a spaced coil too, not as easy as I thought with this gauge wire




So far placing it with half the coil above the deck work for me



I cut the wick at more or less the same diameter of the atty base, Then just puff it up by blowing at the ends



I would not really call this thinning it out, more like just straightening the threads out lightly and trimming the ends again



I just put a few drops of joose in the middle over the coil and just where the cotton starts, Pulse a few times, repeat. But I dont like to fully saturate to the ends.



Lightly place into the wells


----------



## daniel craig (28/5/18)

Stosta said:


> My Cthuhlu dumps juice EVERY time I fill it! A pity because it has incredible flavor... Glad you're having better luck @Dietz .


The Subtank Mini has spoiled you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/5/18)

Way to go @Dietz 

@stevie g , weren't you a cthulhu fan at one point?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (29/5/18)

Pity about the leaking ... this had my interest for like 5 seconds .... 

Seems it's a press fit glass , so rewicking can also be tricky ? 

Think I'll try the Berserker or Siren 2 , or the Cvarw MTL


----------



## stevie g (29/5/18)

@Silver yeah at one point but things move so fast nowadays, pods are becoming very popular. 

Nic salts are going to take us back to the evod days, yay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (4/6/18)

So its been going like a boeiing since I got this beast! Ive since added the Siren 2 to my MTL arsenal.

This MTL RTA Has not leaked a Single drop since I received it. When I got my Siren 2 I gave this to @Tashy who has also not had a single drop leak since she's had it. So @Stosta ,maby you should come pop us a visit and we can help you with you Cthulhu 

Compared to the Siren 2, this is still a good MTL RTA. The flavor for me is a bit better on the Siren 2, but the Cthulhu is a great Atty!!

@Tashy , any comments on the Cthulhu MTL RTA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashy (5/6/18)

Dietz said:


> So its been going like a boeiing since I got this beast! Ive since added the Siren 2 to my MTL arsenal.
> 
> This MTL RTA Has not leaked a Single drop since I received it. When I got my Siren 2 I gave this to @Tashy who has also not had a single drop leak since she's had it. So @Stosta ,maby you should come pop us a visit and we can help you with you Cthulhu
> 
> ...


So since I got the Cthulhu MTL RTA it hasn't leaked a single drop...till last night. I re wicked and filled it up with some amazing tobacco, Left it there and during the night it leaked all over.
I re wicked again this morning, but did not pull the cotton apart (or thinned it out), closed the airflow control and the juice flow control, filled it up, opened the holes again and TaDa, No more leaks. 
I Really enjoy this MTL RTA but I find it difficult to open and close the airflow control at the bottom, maybe my hands are too big

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (5/6/18)

Tashy said:


> So since I got the Cthulhu MTL RTA it hasn't leaked a single drop...till last night. I re wicked and filled it up with some amazing tobacco, Left it there and during the night it leaked all over.
> I re wicked again this morning, but did not pull the cotton apart (or thinned it out), closed the airflow control and the juice flow control, filled it up, opened the holes again and TaDa, No more leaks.
> I Really enjoy this MTL RTA but I find it difficult to open and close the airflow control at the bottom, maybe my hands are too big


I would bet money that @Stosta somehow created a curse or spell of leakyness as he just wanted you to be part of his leaky Chtuhlu club

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (5/6/18)

Dietz said:


> I would bet money that @Stosta somehow created a curse or spell of leakyness as he just wanted you to be part of his leaky Chtuhlu club


Yeah I just needed someone to share in my misery!

This has made me want to try it again though... It would be perfect on top of my pipe, but I just _KNOW_ I'm going to be disappointed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tashy (12/6/18)

I took the Cthulhu MTL apart..and now when tried to put it back together, the glass is moving, like it's not holding on to anything and its just floating around the tank. I took it apart again and nothing..the glass still moves 'loosely'. Just wanted to know if anyone can help me please? I'v been struggling for an hour now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (12/6/18)

Tashy said:


> I took the Cthulhu MTL apart..and now when tried to put it back together, the glass is moving, like it's not holding on to anything and its just floating around the tank. I took it apart again and nothing..the glass still moves 'loosely'. Just wanted to know if anyone can help me please? I'v been struggling for an hour now


Sounds like one of the seals may have fallen out? There should be one top and bottom of the glass.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tashy (13/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Sounds like one of the seals may have fallen out? There should be one top and bottom of the glass.
> 
> Regards


Well that's embarrassing... hahaha. There was a seal in, top and bottom, but the top one was not on the right top. Thank you @Raindance

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

